# Tablet keeps shutting off



## Lauren99 (May 27, 2017)

I have an insignia NS-P16AT08 tablet. Lately it has been shutting off on its own. I'll be using it and then the little button asking if I would like to power down the tablet comes up. I cancel the option and a few seconds later, it shuts down. It then takes a very long time to restart. It will get partway through powering up and then will shut off again, and then starts over. This may go for 10 minutes or overnight. Many times as soon as it starts up, it shuts itself off again. It has had a hard reset and nothing has helped. Is there anything I should do?


----------



## TheDylPickle (Mar 17, 2017)

Lauren99 said:


> I have an insignia NS-P16AT08 tablet. Lately it has been shutting off on its own. I'll be using it and then the little button asking if I would like to power down the tablet comes up. I cancel the option and a few seconds later, it shuts down. It then takes a very long time to restart. It will get partway through powering up and then will shut off again, and then starts over. This may go for 10 minutes or overnight. Many times as soon as it starts up, it shuts itself off again. It has had a hard reset and nothing has helped. Is there anything I should do?


Please give more details about the tablet.

The best thing you could do right now is attempt to contact their support. If anything, they would have the most knowledge on that tablet.

But, here is some advice I could give you.
- Have you ever considered pressing a different button?
- Have you ever tried to turn it on while keeping it plugged in?

I would like to take a look at the little button asking to power down, and what operating system it is running.


----------

